# 10 week old kitten won't stop crying when left alone! Help!



## Pixielou16 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi! Have just joined having brought home our 11 week old male kitten, Leo, 3 weeks ago. There is another cat in the house- a male 6 year old ragdoll- who we have had to keep Leo separated from since any attempt to introduce through the kitten being in a carrier and the cats seeing each other through a crack in the door results in the older cat hissing a lot. The problem is that Leo meows constantly whenever we leave the room and if he hears someone come upstairs. I am convinced that the older cat is really annoyed with this noise Leo is making and this is hampering any progress in introducing them. Leo stops making noise when we come back into the room. He has food, water, plenty of toys and a scratch post in the room. I'm almost at my wits end! The older cat meows angrily at us if we have been around the kitten but we are trying to get him used to the scent, so not washing our hands in between handling both cats. A couple of days ago, we bought Feliway plugins in the hopes that this would help both the anxiety and the introduction. Any ideas/advice would be greatly appreciated! I have been off since we got Leo but I go back to work next week so I am hoping to make some headway soon!


----------



## JoJo-C (Aug 24, 2015)

Sounds silly but I am a newbie kitten owner and a friend who has had cats all her life recommended putting a soft toy cat (as big as an adult cat) in my kittens bed as a substitute mum for her to snuggle up to, worked for my kitten. Hope you crack it


----------



## Pixielou16 (Aug 28, 2015)

JoJo-C said:


> Sounds silly but I am a newbie kitten owner and a friend who has had cats all her life recommended putting a soft toy cat (as big as an adult cat) in my kittens bed as a substitute mum for her to snuggle up to, worked for my kitten. Hope you crack it


Thanks for the reply! He has a little bed and at least three soft toys to snuggle up to, both in and out of the bed but he prefers to sleep on our headboard, which is flat, and has cushions on top. He only gets agitated when we leave the room


----------



## JoJo-C (Aug 24, 2015)

What about leaving a radio on?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

8 weeks is much too young to have left his mum, of course he's lonely.

Some hissing is normal for many cats during intros, 3 weeks is a long time for a baby to be shut away.
Agree with leaving a radio or TV on when he must be alone.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree with @spotty cats - 3 weeks is a long time and you really need to start making some progress with introductions - I know it's scary but take baby steps and be dictated by the older cats reactions.
Don't be put off by a bit of hissing, this is nothing to worry about. 
It sounds like some more elaborate scent swapping is needed - are you able to allow the cats to spend time wandering around the other cats 'territory'?
Also switch around their beds, blankets and food bowls. Rub one cat gently all over especially their face and cheeks then do the same with the other cat with the same towel.
What actually happens if they are in the same room? xx


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about hissing as @moggie14 says. I'd try leaving the door open whilst you're in the house and let the kitten come out. Just make sure the older cat has somewhere to escape to where the kitten can't go.


----------



## Pixielou16 (Aug 28, 2015)

Ok, thanks for the advice! The older cat seems very distressed when seeing the kitten and hisses straight away. He also hisses a lot at the scent of the kitten, as we have been scent swapping as much as possible. We will allow the cats to explore each other's territory tomorrow and I'll give the radio or TV a go  Thanks again!


----------

